# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  prescrizione ici

## elyg

Mi sono appena iscritta al forum sperando che qualcuno possa darmi un consiglio.
in questi giorni mi hanno notificato un preavviso di iscrizione ipotecaria per il mancato pagamento di una cartella esattoriale che, in base a quanto indicato nel "prospetto del debito", mi sarebbe stata stata notificata il 07.02.2003.
Sempre nel prospetto del debito vengono specificati i tributi non corrisposti per il recupero dei quali era stata emessa la cartella di pagamento : si tratta di ICI relativa agli anni 1993-1994-1995-1996 con relative sanzioni.
Posso fare qualcosa per evitare di pagare i ben € 3.837,06 che mi hanno richiesto?
io non ricordo di aver ricevuto la cartella di pagamento e comunque non ho ancora fatto le relative ricerche; quello che vorrei sapere &#232; se al tempo della notifica della cartella di pagamento alcuno dei tributi ICI si era prescritto e se potrei, oggi, far valere questa prescrizione per evitare anche parzialmente il pagamento.
Per piacere datemi una indicazione e, se possibile, con indicazione di eventuali riferimenti normativi da far valere.
ringrazio in anticipo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io non ricordo di aver ricevuto la cartella di pagamento e comunque non ho ancora fatto le relative ricerche; quello che vorrei sapere è se al tempo della notifica della cartella di pagamento alcuno dei tributi ICI si era prescritto e se potrei, oggi, far valere questa prescrizione per evitare anche parzialmente il pagamento.

  Purtroppo no.
Ammesso e non concesso che ti avessero inviato un avviso di accertamento/cartella esattoriale che fossero fuori termini, la loro mancata impugnazione rende incontestabile la pretesa tributaria. 
ciao

----------


## elyg

tante grazie per la sollecita risposta. ora sto controllando la questione della notifica comunque, se non ho capito male, se risulta che nel 2003 la cartella mi &#232; stata notificata oggi l'unica cosa che mi rimane da fare &#232; pagare?!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> tante grazie per la sollecita risposta. ora sto controllando la questione della notifica comunque, se non ho capito male, se risulta che nel 2003 la cartella mi è stata notificata oggi l'unica cosa che mi rimane da fare è pagare?!

  Esattamente. 
ciao

----------


## elyg

ancora mille grazie per&#242; c'&#232; un altro dubbio che mi assilla: ma nel 2003, quando mi &#232; stata notificata la cartella, l'ici (che era relativa agli anni 1993-1994-1995 e1996) non si doveva essere prescritta visto che mi hanno detto che il termine di prescrizione di questo tributo &#232; di 5 anni? scusa l'insistenza ma di questi tempi dover tirare fuori una somma del genere &#232; un p&#242; pesante!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ancora mille grazie però c'è un altro dubbio che mi assilla: ma nel 2003, quando mi è stata notificata la cartella, l'ici (che era relativa agli anni 1993-1994-1995 e1996) non si doveva essere prescritta visto che mi hanno detto che il termine di prescrizione di questo tributo è di 5 anni? scusa l'insistenza ma di questi tempi dover tirare fuori una somma del genere è un pò pesante!

  Perchè vuoi saperlo ? Per rigirare il coltello nella piaga ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Se ti dicessi che si era prescritto il termine, che cosa cambierebbe ? Non avendo impugnato la cartella, c'è niente da fare ! 
Mi spiace.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## elyg

hai ragione, per&#242; dagli errori passati si impara a non commeterne pi&#249; in futuro, ora so che se mi arriva una cartella di pagamento devo subito contestarla altrimenti dopo sono fregata. grazie ancora

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Perchè vuoi saperlo ? Per rigirare il coltello nella piaga ? 
> Se ti dicessi che si era prescritto il termine, che cosa cambierebbe ? Non avendo impugnato la cartella, c'è niente da fare ! 
> Mi spiace.

  nn sapevo che oltre alle consulenze fiscali facevi anche da supporto psicologico  :Big Grin:  
giustissimo nn infierire complimenti per la risposta 
io sarei stato molto più cattivo ottenendo di fatto lo stesso risultato
...se avrò dei problemi mentali saprò a chi rivolgermi  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> nn sapevo che oltre alle consulenze fiscali facevi anche da supporto psicologico  
> giustissimo nn infierire complimenti per la risposta 
> io sarei stato molto più cattivo ottenendo di fatto lo stesso risultato
> ...se avrò dei problemi mentali saprò a chi rivolgermi

  C'ho una moglie che (da quando si è sposata si) è iscritta in psicologia .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

sull'argomento della prescrizione ICI:  Quali sono i termini prescrizionali relativi all'ICI?

----------


## fabioalessandro

2003 per violazione della dichiarazione
2004 omesso versamento
entrambi scadono nel 2009

----------

